# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vincenzo Bellini, Norma (2011)*

*Director: Mario Pontiggia
Conductor Fabrizio Maria Carminati

Cast: Dimitra Theodossiu, Fabio Sartori, Ruxandra Donose, Carlo Colombara*

Great opera! Great production!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*BBC Proms Strauss, Walton & Prokofiev 2011*

*Prom 21: Strauss, Walton & Prokofiev
30.07.2011, 7.30pm, Royal Albert Hall

Richard Strauss - Don Juan (17 mins)
William Walton - Violin Concerto (32 mins)
Sergey Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky - cantata (40 mins)
Richard Strauss - Salome - Dance of the Seven Veils (12 mins)

Midori violin 
Nadezhda Serdiuk mezzo-soprano 
CBSO Chorus 
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons conductor*

Wonderfull multi program consert from the proms

*youtube comments

Midori is amazing as usual, what an incredible performance. Thanks for sharing this great concert in its totality.

midori is phenomenal, their music enters our soul, transporting us to another dimension, brings indescribable peace to our mind*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bax: Elegiac Trio*

*Chamber recital featuring "Formosa Trio" 
Viola - Tze-Ying Wu
Harp - Joy Yeh
Flute- Pei-San Chiu

March 28, 2012, Ford-Crawford Hall
Indiana University Bloomington- Jacobs School of Music*

Beautiful and adventurous trio, very nicely performed.

*youtube comments

Imagine you are in the forest with Monet as he paints
his impression of the light and the colors . . .﻿

Goooseeebumps. Thank you for uploading this & BRAVO VIOLA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Arcangelo Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6 No 12 F major I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone*

Absolutely wonderfull laid back baroque music, nicely performed.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alkan Saltarelle Op.47a (Santagada & Gibbons)*

*Jack Gibbons & Annarita Santagada play Alkan's own piano duet arrangement of the last movement (Saltarelle) of his Sonata for Cello and Piano Op.47. This performance, which took place in Rome on 26 June 2010, may be the first time this original Alkan arrangement has been performed and recorded.*

Piano 4-hand is always funny to watch. Quick and entertaining, but quite messy piece.

*youtube comments

i have the fingers for playing like that but i just don't know how to play the easiest songs I.E. chopsticks its quite sad﻿

oh my god! this is fantastic! is the sheetmusic still available? great playing by the way,,,bravo!!! 

Never heard anything like this. Awesome composer, awesome performance!

Am i the only one to be astonished by the sumptuous fingering of the piece per se!! Absolutely love Alkan, i find this piece a good example of his best works. Thanks for the upload.

What an inspiring performance of this great arrangement!!! Such a catchy movement from Alkan's fine chamber works. In Alkan's case, being such a gifted singer and violinist from a young age, it makes more natural sense for his works to succeed on a variety of instruments; unlike, say, Chopin.*


----------

